# Video2Brain Java7 gut fürn Anfang?



## SouILcIRafT (18. Jul 2012)

Hallo erstmal liebes Forum 

Ich hätte da ein dringendes Anliegen wozu ich eure Meinung hören möchte.
Was hält ihr von dem hier: Java 7 - Einstieg für Anspruchsvolle: Michael Kulla: Amazon.de: Software

Ist es gut für den Java Einstieg?
Oder empfiehlt sich dieses hier mehr: Jetzt lerne ich Java 6 (PC+MAC-DVD): Helge Maus: Amazon.de: Software ?

Das erstere ist ja aktueller, Java 7 halt.

Ich würde mich gerne an Java ransetzen und dies auch gerne voll und ganz beherrschen.
Falls jetzt die Anhaltspunkte die ich mir rausgesucht habe nicht die Besten sein sollten könntet ihr mir ja für den Anfang etwas empfehlen. Ich bin halt auf Video2Brain aufmerksam geworden da dort alles Schritt für Schritt per Videos begleitet wird und es für mich verständlicher wäre.

Danke schon mal im voraus und tut mir leid falls das hier nicht hingehört 

MfG SouILcIRafT


----------



## AquaBall (18. Jul 2012)

Hier in diesem Forum bist du richtig.

... musst aber selbst mitarbeiten.

1) FaQs lesen
2) Suche benutzen
dann findest du: http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/111159-liste-empfohlenen-buechern.html#post714017


erst dann:
3) Her mit den Fragen


----------



## Plopo (18. Jul 2012)

Für den Anfang würden sich 2 Bücher empfehlen
"Java von Kopf bis Fuß" oder "Java ist auch eine Insel" (kostenlos/online).

Dann gibt es noch für 50€ diese Videoreihe "Java Video Kurs".
Die Videoreihe habe ich selber nicht genutzt, aber die "Demo Videos" sind vielversprechend und die Auflistung der Themen ist auch sehr groß.
Vll. meldet sich der Ersteller der Videos ja, da er hier im Forum auch aktiv ist. 

Es muss auch nicht um bedingt Java 7 sein, es reicht auch ein Buch/Training von Java 6.
Die Änderungen in Java 7 kann man dann separate nachlesen.

PS: Lass dir nicht son BlueJ-Buch aufdrehen.
Ich kann mich damit einfach nicht anfreunden


----------



## J7Dev (18. Jul 2012)

Grundsätzlich gilt für einen "Einsteiger in Java" : Grundlagen lernen. Und bei diesen Grundlagen ist es eigentlich noch so ziemlich egal ob du Java in der Version 1.4.2 , 5.0 , 6 oder 7 verwendest, denn das was man als Basics lernt gibt es schon seit Java 1. Von daher sollte dich als Einsteiger in Java die Frage welche Version noch eher weniger interessieren.
Allgemein würde ich sagen : alles ab 5.0 aufwärts is schon mal ein guter Anfang, denn in dieser Version gab es die letzte wirklich große Änderung *hust*Generics*hust*.
Dann sollte man auf jeden Fall noch die zwei kostenlosen Quellen nennen mit denen man Java lernen kann :

1) Openbook "Java ist auch eine Insel" : Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index
Die nun mitlerweile 10te Auflage wurde an Java7 angepasst und behandelt soweit ich weis auch zwei neue Dinge die erst mit Java7 eingeführt wurden.

2) Openbook "Java 7 - Mehr als eine Insel" : Galileo Computing :: Java 7 - Mehr als eine Insel - index
Die "Fortsetzung" zum ersten Buch. Behandelt hauptsächlich sehr komplexe Themen mit denen man im produktiven Umfeld konfrontiert wird. Ist jetzt für einen Einsteiger sicher noch nicht so sinnvoll, aber wenn man die Insel schon durch und vor allem voll verstanden hat kann man damit gleich weiter machen.

Als weitere Informationsquelle kannst du natürlich dieses Forum hier nutzen, aber wie von Aqua bereits gesagt : versuche erstmal selbst GooGLe und die hier vorhandene Such-Funktion zu nutzen und die Probleme mit den hier vorhandenen Threads selbst zu lösen. Auch ein Blick in die FAQ kann nicht schaden da dort sehr viele nützliche Links und immer wieder der eine oder andere "Trick" stehen. Wenn dir das dann alles nicht hilft kannst du natürlich posten, aber dabei solltest du einiges beachten :

1) "GEHT NICHT" ist KEINE Fehlerbeschreibung. Damit wir dir helfen können solltest du versuchen das Problem möglichst genau zu beschreiben. Wenn Fehlermeldungen auftreten solltest du diese unbedingt mitposten. Auch hilfreich ist dann immer der dazugehörige Code der diesen Fehler ausgelöst hat. So kann man dir schnell , einfach und direkt helfen ohne groß Rätzel zu raten oder ewig nachfragen zu müssen.

2) Gerade bei komplexeren Themen wo es zu viel werden kann alles zu posten sollte man ein kurzes Beispiel schreiben was man so direkt compilen kann und den Fehler reproduziert. Notwendige Resourcen kann man als ZIP mit dazupacken. Oft ist es auch sinnvoll zu erklären wofür man das ganze später in seinem Projekt verwenden will, weil Codes die man so aus dem Zusammenhang reißt sehen meist "schräg" aus. Wenn man aber weis wofür der Code bestimmt ist kann man meist dann doch was mit anfangen. Auch haben immer wieder einige Leute "Blitzideen" die das ganze Problem deutlich vereinfachen.

3) Viele Probleme die man als "Anfänger" hat sind meist Tippfehler. Von daher lohnt es sich noch mal genau drüber zu lesen bevor man ins Forum postet und dann erst beim noch mal durchlesen selbst merkt : "verdammt es war nur ein Tippfehler". Sowas passiert jedem, egal wie gut er ist.

Dann noch eine Anmerkung zur Art und Weise WIE man lernt :
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das man seine ersten Schritte als Anfänger immer mit nem Editor und ner Console machen sollte. Klar kann man gleich mit ner IDE anfangen, aber das kann dann in so etwas enden : "Ich programmiere seit 3 Jahren und weis nicht wie ich etwas auf der Console ausführe." Sowas passiert wenn man gleich mit ner IDE anfängt. Ich selbst arbeite selbst heute mit Editor (Notepad2) und der Console (CMD) und komme damit super klar. In wie weit sich das zeitlich bei "größeren" Projekten auswirkt kann man so nicht direkt sagen. Klar macht eine IDE vieles schneller (Auto-Complete, Clean, Build, Pack) aber sowas kann auch mal schnell zu ziemlich krassen Fehlern führen weil die IDE anders denkt als man selbst als Programmierer.
Wenn du dich für eine IDE entscheidest solltest du deine Auswahl wenn möglich auf NetBeans und Eclipse einschränken. Das sind die beiden meist-verwendeten IDEs für die Java-Entwicklung und sehr viele können dir hier bei beiden weiter helfen. Andere IDEs sind hier zwar auch vertreten, aber es haben sich schon oft Mängel in anderen IDEs gezeigt und viele die "früher" mit solchen "kleineren" IDEs entwickelt haben sind heute auf Eclipse oder NetBeans umgestiegen.

Ich denke ich hab mich jetzt genug ausgelassen.


----------



## ClaudiM (18. Jul 2012)

Hi,

ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht die anderen Antworten zu lesen. Überschneidungen sind deshalb möglich 

Die erste Frage ist:
Hast Du Programmiererfahrung?

Die zweite Frage ist, ob Dich Bücher nicht evtl. weiter bringen. Die Videos sind gut und recht und erklären manches. Aber halt nicht alles. Du wirst auf jeden Fall noch ein Buch in Kombination brauchen. Ob es das Java 6 oder 7 Videos nimmst, ist egal. Spontan würde ich das 6er empfehlen, da hier mehr Grundlagen vermittelt werden. 
Es gibt auch noch die Seite:
Java Video Kurs - Java Video Tutorials - Online Java lernen!
Die Videos machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Wenn auch die Kursgebühr schon billiger war. 

Das Java ist eine Insel halte ich für einen Einsteiger nicht geeignet. Es ist eher was zum Nachschlagen und für Leute mit Programmiererfahrung. Aber jeder hat da seine Meinung.

Gruß
Claudi


----------



## julian.veh (18. Jul 2012)

Ich kann ja immer nur Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java zum Einstieg empfehlen. Auf der Seite wird alles gut erklärt und es ist außerdem kostenlos. 

Gruß Julian


----------



## Hartmut (18. Jul 2012)

SouILcIRafT hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte da ein dringendes Anliegen wozu ich eure Meinung hören möchte.
> Was hält ihr von dem hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/382...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128


Ich habe mir mit Vide2Brain Photoshop beigebracht und war sehr zufrieden. Die Bildbearbeitung ist meiner Meinung nach auch das ideale Thema für diese Art von Videotraining. Man muss die Werkzeuge, Filter, etc. einfach in Aktion sehen, um sich darunter etwas vorstellen zu können.

Für die Programmierung funktioniert das leider nicht annähernd so gut. Java ist eine Programmiersprache und keine grafische Anwendung, in der man auf Buttons und Menüs klickt. Es geht nicht darum, sich von einem Profi ein paar Tricks und Kniffe abzuschauen, sondern die Grundlagen zu verstehen, um selbst etwas verwirklichen zu können.

Wenn nicht bereits geschehen, dann sieh dir unbedingt die Probekapitel und die Inhaltsübersicht des Videotrainings an. 8 Stunden hört sich lange an, relativiert sich aber schnell, wenn man die Fülle von Inhalten bedenkt. Und davon nur eineinhalb Stunden über OOP? Außerdem keine zusammenhängenden Beispiele oder Übungsaufgaben? Ich würde dir eher zu einem Buch raten, Empfehlungen dafür wurden ja schon zur Genüge abgegeben.


----------



## SouILcIRafT (18. Jul 2012)

julian.veh hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann ja immer nur Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java zum Einstieg empfehlen. Auf der Seite wird alles gut erklärt und es ist außerdem kostenlos.
> 
> Gruß Julian



Da bin ich auch schon drauf aufmerksam geworden.
habe nun damit angefangen und bin dabei Kapitel 8 gründlich durchzugehen da es erst da etwas komplizierter wird 

Und zu den Büchern, ich gehe nun erstmal das interaktive Tutorial von der Seite durch und schaffe mir nach einem ich hoffe mal gutem Grundwissen eins davon an.


----------



## julian.veh (20. Jul 2012)

SouILcIRafT hat gesagt.:


> Und zu den Büchern, ich gehe nun erstmal das interaktive Tutorial von der Seite durch und schaffe mir nach einem ich hoffe mal gutem Grundwissen eins davon an.



Wenn du bei grafischen Oberflächen angekommen bist, was bei gailer-net.de imho nicht so toll ist, könntest du dir mal Java ist auch eine Insel angucken. Das Buch kannst du dir kostenlos im Internet angucken. 
Aber wenn du doch dabei bleiben willst dir ein Buch zu kaufen, finde ich 'Java als erste Programmiersprache' nicht schlecht. 

grüße


----------

